# Fireplace



## vandecarr (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Ajay (Dec 7, 2007)

Is that a real child?  Looks like a doll.

I really like this shot, but I think its lacking in contrast.  The grey tone of the bricks and fireplace and even the childs outfit all blend together a little too much.  What caused the flare in the top right corner?
Is this your only shot of this?


----------



## The Phototron (Dec 7, 2007)

Little things like contrast might need work, but important things are there. The pose is very nice, she is a natural (I mean photogenic).


----------



## vandecarr (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks, it is a real kid. I tryed to make it look like it can possibly be an older photo so if you were to try to put a year on it it would be difficult to pin point.

The bricks of the fireplace blend in because they are reddish and her clothes are also red so I kept most of the contrast in the hat and face and thats pretty much it.

The flare was put their on purpose for a couple of reasons. to make it look dreamy and a bit fake to add to the difficulty of dating it. The one pice outfit was also choosen for that reason.

WOW! I think I may have put too much thought into this. I guess if its liked it was worth it.


----------



## antoine (Dec 19, 2007)

I like this photo but I agree with them, it lacks contrast. You should have adjusted the color of the bricks too, you know make it a bit more darker so that it wouldnt blend with the child's outfit. But the scene is great, it makes a perfect christmas card


----------



## SPANIARD. (Dec 19, 2007)

The picture is great but that glare on the top right corner just keeps throwing me off, but overall im absolutely in love with this picture.


----------



## myopia (Dec 19, 2007)

the kid is glowing. nice work.


----------

